# Pros, cons, and recommendations?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought a 18ft bowrider with an outboard, that is almost water ready, but the trailer is junk. 

I've been contemplating a wet slip for the season so I can get plenty of use out of it, and decide what I want to do for a trailer. 

What are the pros and cons of a wet slip? 

What are your recommendations for one? Would prefer one with fuel but not a deal killer. Looking for best between price and quality

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cons
Expensive 
Gotta have bottom paint 
Gotta deal with a boat staying in a harsh environment 24/7
Gotta pay to have it put on the hill for storms and maintenance 

I can't think of one positive reason to keep a 18' boat in a slip


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Trailer, no brainier! 
Pros:
Easy access for maintenance
Mobility, more places to explore
Cleaning
And the big one, if the boat is on the trailer in the yard, it will remind you what a money pit boating is for sure! lmao

Cons:
Trailer maintenance, brakes, skids, lights
Go LEDs and ground the light all the way to the tongue.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

4 months in a wet slip will probably pay for a trailer !


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

if the trailer is moveable , take to English's and get an estimate for repair.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

You may want to consider dry storage verses a wet slip for 18' vessel.
Sitting in salt water isn't a good thing, for a small boat or any boat, lots of added money.
Bottom job and monthly bottom cleaning, $2500 easy.


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

I keep my boat in dry storage at macs marina. I don't plan on trailering anytime soon. The convenience is awesome. I've used t more in the last 2 months than I probably did last year total.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless I lived on the water, an 18 ft'r needs would be on a trailer. Unless you have some kind of disability where keeping it wet/dry slipped helps out, it's gonna cost quite a bit each month. I think the going rate was 10-12 a foot. Seeing's how you say the boat ain't quite ready means you have a work in progress so I would believe $$$ is a determining factor and should be considered. Now ifin you have deep pockets, go fer dry storage!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd buy a trailer and not consider a wet slip. We are lucky to have lifts for our boats but can't imagine the worry of having an 18ft bowrider in a wet slip. Just one a-hole with a big wake can push your boat around or under. And the marine growth is amazing during the summer. Unless you bottom paint (1/2 the trailer cost) you will not like the results.

Trailer.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Another note is when it comes to resale many folks would not want a boat your size with bottom paint. I would look at a dry stack for sure if you don't want to buy a trailer. It can be more convenient to certain people.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Trailer! Eddie English in Milton is hands down the best trailer guy around. And he is very nice guy to talk to on the phone too. He'd rebuild a trailer for what it would cost for two months on the water.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Eddie English for sure. He rebuilt my trailer last year for a very reasonable price. No other way to go imo 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

